# Schwimmteichneubau 2014



## Caruso2014 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich plane seit einem halben Jahr einen Schwimmteich. Ich haber bisher viel gelesen und Videos angeschaut. Die besten Info´s kamen jedoch hier aus diesem Forum.
Deshalb habe ich beschlossen, meine Erfahrungen und die , die noch kommen werden mit Euch zu teilen.

Es soll ein eich mit eine Gesamtfläche von ca.7 x 13 m werden und einen Schwimmbereich von 4x9 m beinhalten. Ich werde die Seitenwände des Schwimmbereichs nicht vermauern und ich werde im Regenerationsbereich einen Skimmer, eine Pumppe mit 12m³/h und einen Kiesfilter mit einer Drainspinne einsetzen.
Die Folie wird 2mm dick sein und von der Fa. Mielkes-Schwimmteiche geliefert. In einem persönlichen Vorgespräch mit Herrn Jankowski wurden die grundsätzlichen Dinge abgeklärt.


----------



## Caruso2014 (15. Mai 2014)

Der Aushub ist am 10.06. 2014 geplant. Ich hatte übrigens bei den Kostenvoranschlägen für die Baggerarbeiten inkl. Abtransport des Aushubs eine Differenz von 3000€ zwischen den einzelnen Angeboten. 
Aber der Termin steht jetzt und ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## anz111 (15. Mai 2014)

Servus!
Nach da darf ich dir alle Gute für dein Projekt wünschen .
Schaut ja mal ganz vielversprechend aus!

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Superdad (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

solche Differenzen hatte ich auch für die Baggerarbeiten.
Nur gut, dass es ja mehrere Firmen gibt.

Wenn man voll ist mit Aufträgen, dann macht man solche Angebote.


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

auch von mir einen Gruß und alles Gute bis zum Erfolg!

Die Skizze zur Topologie schaut doch recht gut aus, der Schwimmbereich eingerahmt vom Filter-/Regenerationsbereich, die Flächenverhältnisse beider sind sehr gut und die sinnvolle Mindestgröße ist auch da. Wenn man auf der Terasse sitzt schaut man über einen schmalen Streifen F/R Bereich -hier werden dann wohl kleinwüchsige Pflanzen stehen- auf den Rest des Teiches.

Na dann, hau rein.


----------



## Caruso2014 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich will in unserem Labor die Wasserwerte eines Brunnens testen lassen. Welche Werte sind wichtig für meinen Teich. Phosphat,Härte, PH-ert und was noch?


----------



## Caruso2014 (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo ,
die Werte aus dem Labor sind da. Unser Wasser aus der Leitung hat eine Härte von 24,6 und das Brunnenwasser 98. Auf Letzteres werde ich wohl verzichten müssen.
Beides ist phosphatfrei.


----------



## Caruso2014 (14. Juni 2014)

Diese Woche war Spatenstich. Auf Grund des Wetters hat der Baggerfahrer 2 Tage für den Aushub benötigt. Aber ansonsten verlor alles planmäßig. Die Treppe habe ich inzwischen aus dem Erdreich ausgeformt und werde sie später mit Granitsteine belegen. Für den Steg habe ich schon mal ein kleines Fundament gegossen. Heute habe ich das Ganze scheibchenweise ausgemessen , damit die Folie bestellt werden kann.


----------



## Caruso2014 (14. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Caruso2014 (6. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag dem 28.06.2014 sollte die Folie verlegt werden.Sie wurde von Fam. Jankowski ("Mielkes-Schwimmteiche") auf Rastermaß vorbereitet und in 3 Bahnen geliefert. Dank der vielen Helfer ging alles sehr schnell von der Hand. Es wurden 2 Lagen Schutzfließ ausgelegt.

   

Darauf kam Mielkes Spezialfolie 2mm dick in grün für den Schwimmbereich und grau für die Pflanzfläche.


----------



## Caruso2014 (6. Juli 2014)

Die Helfer konnten bereits nach 3 Stunden entlassen werden. Danach wurde alles von den Jankowski´s verschweißt und auf Dichtigkeit geprüft. Nach 6 Stunden war die Folie dicht.


----------



## Caruso2014 (6. Juli 2014)

Der Kiesfilter wurde eingebaut und anschließend wurde noch die alle anstehenden Fragen zur Technik geklärt.
   
Jetzt konnte ich mit den dringendsten Arbeiten beginnen. Die Leiter und der Steg wurde an die Terasse angeschraubt. Den Sockel für die Leiter hatte ich bereits 2 Wochen vorher gebaut. Da ich die Treppenstufen aus Granit in ein Trasszementbett legen wollte, war das auf Grund der langen Aushärtungszeit die nächste Aufgabe.


----------



## Caruso2014 (6. Juli 2014)

Die Filterfunktion ist folgende: Das Oberflächenwasser wird über den Skimmer angesaugt und von unten über den Drain in den Kiesfilter gepumpt.
   

Für die Spielereien ,Sprudelstein und Wasserfall wurde eine Extra-Pumpe installiert. Ich habe es gleich so konzipiert, das es für Später noch erweiterbar ist.

   

Nun war für mehrere Tage Kies - Schippen angesagt. Insgesamt haben wir 6t Feinkies 2/8 und 19t Grobkies 16/32 eingebracht.

   

Inzwischen sind auch die Pflanzen angekommen. Da ich jedoch das Wasser nur mit dem 1/2 Zoll __ Wasserschlauch anfülle , muß das Bepflanzen noch warten.

Inzwischen habe ich die Randbefestigung angefangen. Dazu habe ich normale Rasenkantensteine 5x25x100 mit der Oberkante ca.10 cm über dem zukünftigen Wasserspiegel verwendet. Davor werde ich später, nachdem ich die Folie aufrecht gestellt habe,  Findlinge setzen.
 

Heute hat der Wasserstand die Schwimmbereichsgrenze erreicht. Füllzeit ca.25h für 38m³.
 

Das war ein ganz schönes Arbeitspensum für eine Woche. Jetzt gehe ich erst mal anbaden.

Bis später


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juli 2014)

Schöne Arbeit habt ihr da hinter Euch.

Fragen bleiben:
-keine Bodenabläufe eingebaut???
-kein Grobfilter/ Filteranlage in Schwerkraftprinzip?? oder wenigstens die Verrohrung dafür gelegt?
-der Skimmer wird durch eine Pumpe direkt betrieben, die alles, was sie ansaugt, schreddert und  in die Drainangespinne im Kies drückt????

Was wird wohl bei Laub, kleinen Zeigen etc. mit dem Pumpenrad passieren?
Was macht der Schmodder im Kiesfilter?
Nichts gegen Kiesfilter am Ende der (Grob)Filterkette.

Ich sehe bei mir, was vom Skimmer und BA an Schmodder und Grobschmutz auf den Spaltsieben liegen bleibt.....

Und das hat Euch die Firma Mielkes so empfohlen??
Ich will nicht nörgeln, sorry. Aber ein "ähnliches" Prinzip gabe es mal bei "Teichmeister". Und da noch mit einer "Rückspülfunktion" der Drainage. Gab einige unzufriedene Kunden.

Ich wünsche Euch jahrzehntelangen Badespaß.


----------



## Caruso2014 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo, Auf den Bodenablauf haben wir verzichtet. Für uns war es ein unnötiges Leckagerisiko. Der Skimmer ist direkt an der Pumpe angeschlossen. Laut FA. Mielke wird der Schlamm der durch den Skimmerfilter rutscht im Drainfilterbehälter durch die Zentrifugalkräfte abgesondert und muß einmal im Jahr abgesaugt werden. 

.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juli 2014)

Ein Bodenablauf einzudichten wäre nicht schwerer als eine PVC- Folie zu verschweißen. Zumal Fachleute vor Ort waren.
Der Skimmer hat also einen Filterkorb und das, was durchrutscht soll sich wie im Vortex im Schacht absetzen, bevor es in die Drainage geht?

Trotzdem viel Badespaß und es gibt auch andere schöne Naturschwimmteiche ohne BA.


----------



## Caruso2014 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
hier mal wieder ein kleines Update.
der Schwimmteich ist nun gefüllt. Insgesamt waren es 70m³Wasser. Das Wasser wurde zwischenzeitlich trübe aber dank Eurer Infos habe ich erst mal abgewartet und auch die Algen erst mal arbeiten lassen. Seit voriger Woche ist das Wasser glasklar. Jedoch sieht man jetzt auch den Schmutz auf dem Boden des Schwimmbeckens besser. Ich habe jedoch den Teichschlammsauger erst fürs nächste Jahr eingeplant. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Aquavac4 und dem Tapier5000. Wobei letztererwahrscheinlich die bessere wenn auch teurere Variante ist. Auch die Pflanzen wachsen gut.


----------



## Caruso2014 (28. Juli 2014)

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder.
        

Jetzt bin ich mal wieder an einer Stelle wo ich Eure Hilfe gebrauchen könnte. Ich habe den Teichrand mit Rasenkantensteinen befestigt und möchte dahinter Mähkantensteine setzen. Dazu muß ich die Restfolie ein wenig einkürzen. Ich weiß, daß sich das Ganze erst einige Wochen setzen muß. Welche Reserve muß ich Eurer Meinung nach einplanen? Reichen 30cm?


----------



## maarkus (28. Juli 2014)

Sehr schönes Projekt!
Bei der Dehnung kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hatte mehr als genug Reserve gelassen, jedoch nicht das Gefühl, dass da viel nachgezogen wurde. Mein Untergrund ist aber auch sehr Hart und ich habe EPDM Folie drin.


----------



## Caruso2014 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube eigentlich auch nicht, das da noch was zieht. Es ist alles gewachsener Boden und nichts ist aufgeschüttet. Aber man weiß ja nie. Einmal abgeschnitten ist es zu spät.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Aug. 2014)

Ich hab den Thread leider erst heute gesehen und darum kann ich auch erst heute dazu Stellung nehmen - tut leid:

1.) Offensichtlich wurde eine PVC-Folie verlegt. Die ist zwar grün, billig, geschmeidig, leicht verleg- und verschweissbar,
aber abgesehen von der mehr als bedenklichen Umweltrelevanz leider nur beschränkt haltbar:
Ich würde entweder EPDM oder HD-PE wählen, womit WIRKLICH dauerhafte Teiche realisiert werden.

2.) Der Teich ist zu seicht: Man müsste den pieksauber halten können, damit beim Schwimmen kein Dreck aufgewirbelt wird.
Das ist nicht oder nur mit beträchlichem Arbeits- und Geräte-Aufwand möglich - auf die Dauer sehr unbefriedigend.
Ich würde den Teich wieder tiefer als 3 m machen.

3.) Der Boden weist kein Gefälle auf und ist zu flach: Der sich bildende Schlamm liegt super verteilt,
was die Reingungsarbeit maximiert. Ich ziehe ein U-förmiges Profil mit Gefälle vor.

4.) Der Boden weist keinen Schlammfang/Pumpensumpf auf:
Dort würde sich der Schlamm am nicht vorhandenen Gefälle durch die Bewegungen beim Schwimmen einfinden
und könnte über den 

5.) fehlenden Bodenablauf einfach - permanent oder auch nur gelegentlich - abgesaugt werden.
Der kann jedoch durch eine Verrohrung IM Teich ersetzt werden, was zwar grundsätzlich nicht schön ist,
aber man kann dann die Ansaugstelle nachträglich verändern.
Man kann die Rohre "tarnen" bzw. schwarze verwenden, die am Wenigsten sichtbar sind.

6.) Der Kiesbettfilter ist ein absolut ungeeignetes Prinzip, das leider immer wieder angeboten und realisiert wird.
Der elementare Fehler liegt darin, dass das abgefilterte Material im Teich verbleibt
und auch durch rückspülen, abfaulen oder was auch immer NICHT hinreichend entfernt werden kann.
Das erfordert dann in mehr oder weniger großen Abständen immer wieder brachiale Reinigungsamaßnahmen:
Der Teich meines Nachbarn wurde in den letzten 9 Jahren durch die Herstellerfirma bereits VIERMAL "grundsaniert",
d.h. komplett entleert, die Kies und die Filterelemente (= -verteiler) getauscht, neu bepflanzt usw.
- funktioniert anfangs prima, dann schnell nimmer.

Bis auf Punkt 6 ist das Alles leider nicht mehr mit vertretbarem Aufwand zu ändern
(Den Kiesbettfilter sollte man besser keine Stunde laufen lassen,
sondern sich nach einem geeigneten __ Filtersystem umsehen!)
und damit sind meine fundierten (!) Worte jetzt leider wenig Trost,
aber es kann ja vielleicht Leute, die noch mit der Planung beschäftigt sind,
davon abhalten, diese verbreiteten und folgenschweren Fehler zu begehen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2014)

Servus Peter

Perfekt analysiert ...

Schön Dich wieder hier zu lesen  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

